# Newsticker



## Kopfballstar (6. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe für einen Freund eine Homepage erstellt welche einen Newsticker hat. Ich möchte nun das mein Freund selbst Nachrichten in den Newsticker eingeben kann, aber ohne in den Quelltext zu müssen, soll heißen, er startet irgendein Front End, gibt einen Text ein und der Newsticker der Page zeigt diesen dann automatisch an. Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es da???

Danke


----------



## Adam Wille (6. März 2003)

Weder HTML, noch irgendwas rein clientseitig laufendes - es sei denn dein Freund will als einziges seine News lesen. 

Also bitte mal im Bereich der serverseitigen Programmiersprachen auf die Pirsch gehen, mit HTML hat das nix am Hut, höchstens die FrontEnd-Gestaltung der Eingabemaske. 

Bitte aber erstmal die Tutorials durchschauen, da gibt's afaik was brauchbares - und eine Suchfunktion haben wir ja auch hier auf dem Board integriert. 

Geist


----------



## talis (23. März 2003)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich kommst du über Per, PHP nicht drumherum.

Dann sollte es aber kein Problem darstellen, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst einfach mailen: screendesign@abacho.de 

Dann lösen wir das Problem in kurzer Zeit. 

MFG
Talis


----------

